# Reset the check engine light in my '94 HB



## Elijah (Jul 12, 2007)

I tried searching, but to no avail, how do I reset the 'check engine' light on my '94?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Disconnect the battery for a little while or pull the ECM fuse in the fuse panel.


----------



## Elijah (Jul 12, 2007)

No ECM in the fuse panel, that I saw. Pulled the negative cable off the battery for five minutes, light still on. Pulled again for 30 minutes and it did reset. Light off and ready to go, is there a way to check what caused the 'check engine' light to go on, it is pre OBD.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Look at the top of the forum, there's a pinned topic titled "How to check your ECU error codes..."


----------

